

Do a whois on cnn.com - enegdo

From the terminal, whois cnn.com and I get:<p>Whois Server Version 2.0<p>Domain names in the .com and .net domains can now be registered
with many different competing registrars. Go to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.internic.net
for detailed information.<p>CNN.COM.UNIMUNDI.COM
CNN.COM.MORE.INFO.AT.WWW.BEYONDWHOIS.COM
CNN.COM.IS.0WN3D.BY.GULLI.COM
CNN.COM<p>what gives? Navigating to cnn.com in the browser still redirects to the correct site, but it seems their whois info is all funky. Can someone explain??
======
rbanffy
Formatting it:

    
    
        Whois Server Version 2.0
    
        Domain names in the .com and .net domains can now be registered
        with many different competing registrars. Go to http://www.internic.net
        for detailed information.
    
        CNN.COM.UNIMUNDI.COM
        CNN.COM.MORE.INFO.AT.WWW.BEYONDWHOIS.COM
        CNN.COM.IS.0WN3D.BY.GULLI.COM
        CNN.COM
    
        To single out one record, look it up with "xxx", where xxx is one of the
        of the records displayed above. If the records are the same, look them up
        with "=xxx" to receive a full display for each record.

------
rotnewson
Since no one explained it, it is whois spam. You can find more info through
searching, they are not hacked they are just popular sites so they attract the
spam.

And if you don't want to google people just register name servers with
xxx.com.xxxx.tld and their name server will show up when someone searches for
xxx.com

~~~
enegdo
Does this have any relevance other than someone claiming they "hacked" a
certain domain? I don't imagine it has relevance on SEO or anything else,
right?

------
sold
There's nothing wrong. Skip below to see information domain CNN.COM. Compare
with whois microsoft.com, for example.

